# Another name thread!



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, i've got another naming thread for you people! 

My brother is getting a GS pup from the same breeder I got my girl from. This is the "B" litter, so he'll need a "B" name for CKC registration.Only guidelines are that the kennel name has to be included and is the first word in the name. He's pretty sure he wants a female, but is open to a male also! He asked me for some help, but I couldn't really come up with anything good. Any ideas?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Males seem easier to name. 

Bogart 
Bogie
Boris (Karloft)
Brodie (from Jaws)
Beast


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you! I guess I should clarify, we'd like suggestions for female names, because like you said, males are easier to name. Thanks!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Barbra (Barb)
Bärbel
Beate
Beatrix
Berta / Bertha
Bertel
Bettina
Birgit / Birgitta
Brigitte (Gitte)
Brunhild(e)

Does this help? lol


----------

